# SSL Socket Verbindung - Verständnisproblem Schlüssel, Zertifikate, keytool



## DarthShader (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, dass über eine SSL Socket Verbindung Daten austauscht, bzw. austauschen soll. Leider verwirrt mich diese Public Key und Zertifikat Thematik gerade total. Ich weiß, dass ich für solch eine Verbindung ein keyfile sowie Zertifikat erstellen muss, was ich wohl mit der keytool Anwendung mache, die beim JDK dabei ist. Leider verstehe ich das ganze nicht so ganz, auch nach Durchlesen einiger Texte bin ich nicht schlauer.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand in einfachen Worten sagen, was ich genau mit diesem keytool mache, und wer (server, client?) welche Schlüssel-Datei bekommt, und was ich mit einem erstellten Zertifikat mache?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/267445-ssl-socketverbindung-mit-java.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/232026-textdateien-mit-applet-auslesen.html

Gruß Tom


----------

